# Buckeye lake



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Does any one know what the water temperature at buckeye is right now been thinking of going over there and fishing this weekend


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im not sure of the wayer temp,but fish are biting. You can titeline livers,shrimp,worms for wipers. Or toss vibes/lipless cranks for them. 
The eyes are starting to heat up to. 
To anyone wantung a saugeye over 20" buckeye has a class 20"+ fish in it right now that rivals anyother tear classes in the lake. The numbers are not there but if you do get into them. More then likely its gonna be a 20"+ fish. 
The wipers are EVERYWHERE right now. Id stick to coves/channels/feeders for the eyes.....


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Im not sure of the wayer temp,but fish are biting. You can titeline livers,shrimp,worms for wipers. Or toss vibes/lipless cranks for them.
> The eyes are starting to heat up to.
> To anyone wantung a saugeye over 20" buckeye has a class 20"+ fish in it right now that rivals anyother tear classes in the lake. The numbers are not there but if you do get into them. More then likely its gonna be a 20"+ fish.
> The wipers are EVERYWHERE right now. Id stick to coves/channels/feeders for the eyes.....


Thanks ,i heard the wipers were really biting right now i think i will be there saturday morning trying to get into some eyes ,thanks for the info.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys with boats- waters dropping FAST. wony be long an itll be 3' below winter pool again. Almost got stuck today in areas we cleared with ease a cple weeks ago.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Was you in your Kayak?


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Water temp was 65 yesterday. Agree with falling fast water levels!! Not discharging as fast as the "emergency" draw down, but getting the job done. Didn't catch a fish, but nice day on the lake. On a good note, they are WORKING on the dam again.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snyd said:


> Was you in your Kayak?


A small flat-bottom. Gonna have to use the kayak soon though


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

when do you guys think the saugeye fishing will really heat up on buckeye went last night for 3 hours hit 2 different spots all i had on me was joshy's and husky jerks but the only bite i got was a cat. new to the saugeye scene i no people are catching them from boats but for right now i am stuck on land


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Bassman24 said:


> when do you guys think the saugeye fishing will really heat up on buckeye went last night for 3 hours hit 2 different spots all i had on me was joshy's and husky jerks but the only bite i got was a cat. new to the saugeye scene i no people are catching them from boats but for right now i am stuck on land


My guess would be now. Hooked some incidentally last night on another central Ohio impoundment while bass fishing. Saw several glowing eyes in the water just beyond a school of bait fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes now! But like anything your not gonna go out an hit them at will. Especially at buckeye. October an november can be tough at times if the weather isnt right. 
The first few cool downs can jumpstRt a bite but the good consistant bite dont happen till we get good steady colder weather. Until then try an pick the scattered days of rain/cool weather/and wind to fish. Theyll be more comsitant bites on those days. 
Also keep in mind,anymore a great day on buckeye is 4/5 fish. When just 2-4 years ago that was a slow nite. 
Keep getting out there an casting,theyll come eventually


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks I am going to try again tonight I think


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fishin express said:


> the job done. Didn't catch a fish, but nice day on the lake. On a good note, they are WORKING on the dam again.


Talked with some local fisherman couple months ago? I dont know the time frame, but he told me that a key piece of equipment had broken down and was going to take long time to fix. So I am guessing they finally got it fixed. He also went on to point out the big a metal looking spillway thing on liebs island, how much it cost and they used it once to only find out it is *incompatible* with what the the dredge sucks out of the lake.


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Yep. 2 trenching machines on the North shore, just west of the yacht club. One working, the other propped up on a pile of railroad ties with the entire track and undercarriage removed. Looked like its gonna be a while before the broken one is fixed.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just wanted to say to,what ive posted is just ny personal experience. Theres always gonna be guys out there catching more or less


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What size of baits do you use for the saugeye fall bite?


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

ristorap said:


> What size of baits do you use for the saugeye fall bite?


I am far from a expert but i use a 12 husky jerk and big joshy swim baits most the time ,the 2.75 in the joshy's is my favor and the 12 husky jerk is 4 3/4 in long


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> What size of baits do you use for the saugeye fall bite?


They seem to bite a lot of different sizes throughout the fall/winter. 
From 2" twisters up to 5" swimbaits and stick baits like the huskie jerk 14. 
Sometimes its about matching the hatch sometimes about standing out from the hatch. 
We all have are favorites that we either always start out with. Or save for when nothing else is working. At that point its a confidence thing. 
In the end there are a lot of variables. Water clarity,sunny,overcast,chop on the water,baitfish size,and confidence in what your tossing all come in to play.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. With the bite starting soon I am trying to get some baits ready.


----------



## Smeagol (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the report


----------

